# TECHNICAL SUPPORT FOR BOYFRIEND & GIRLFRIEND 9.x



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

This was in my Inbox this morning. [smilie=d:

[B]TECHNICAL SUPPORT FOR BOYFRIEND & GIRLFRIEND 9.x[/B]

To whom it may concern:

I've been through every version of Boyfriend and I can't get it to run longer than a half hour or so. The worst part is that it goes into automatic sleep mode & I have to reboot the system every time. Unfortunately by then I'm not interested in using Boyfriend anymore, but cannot get it to stop running in the background and popping up at odd times while using other programs. It seems impossible to delete Boyfriend unless I'm willing to run Vaginal Wrench, which is time-consuming and almost inevitably forces the dreaded Serious Discussion program to run incessantly.

If I don't allow Boyfriend to let Serious Discussion run until the bitter end, then I have to be prepared for either or both of the following viruses to be turned loose on my system: Anger or Engagement Ring. The first virus causes my phone to ring at all hours of the night, and the second one (if I don't get rid of it soon enough) will cause Boyfriend, Serious Discussion and Vaginal Wrench to run indefinitely. Additionally, Boyfriend will also expect me to install the Maid and Cook programs, and about the only thing I'll have disk space left for will be Affair, and that program is only slightly better than Boyfriend.

The really disappointing part is that one of the only reason I bought the Boyfriend program in the first place was because it came with both the Prince Charming and Fun Romance games. I didn't realize until I had already opened the package that these games were only good for 50 free hours, after which time I either had to pay exorbitant fees, or they'd simply expire.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! That's great :badgrin:

I'm currently looking for an open-source version of Girlfriend because the retail version costs too much and comes with a bunch of adware for shoes and jewelry


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I've found the problem with Boyfriend program is that it tends to be incompatible with the lawn mower program and yard work program and only works with the couch and the tv programs. Being I have neither a TV connection nor a couch, but plenty of yard work, I see no need for the Boyfriend program. In fact, I suspect Boyfriend is actually a malicious virus to be avoided at all costs.


----------

